# Dechiphering body language pt1



## cutietiel (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello~ :lutino:
I can tell for the most part what my tiel is trying to tell me through his body language. But, there's this one thing I just cannot dechipher, and nor have I seen it on the internet guides about bird behaviour; 
Cody, in his cage, goes to the side on his perch and grabs a bar with his foot, leans down, spreas his wings and hisses for no reason. Is this a common thing for birds to do? What does it mean?
Thank you so much in advance ~
:lutino:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be his version of batbird. Tiels will do this when they are claiming something they view as "theirs".


----------



## cutietiel (Mar 28, 2018)

Ohh I see! Thank you~ :lutino:


----------

